# Simon is anti conceal carry.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No not our Simon, but his boss is. I just went to the Liberty Tree Mall in Danvers, Ma and there is a code of conduct sign on the door which states " no firearms ". I found the head Security guard and asked about it , he said no cc for anyone ....I said ok that's the last time I shop at your Malls and walked out.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Although I concur with you LM, those of us without the golden ticket in our wallet need to follow or change these rules without losing our cc permit. I already called GOAL.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow, I guess I have been violating Simon Mall policy for many years then, golden ticket in the wallet or not. 

Hey Simon Malls, I am against CC in your Malls as well. I want to carry my gun out in the open inside your Crime Magnet shitholes.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Guess what? IM still gonna violate their fucking policy...Im not in a mall of any kind more then a half dozen times a year and I'll be goddamned if Im going to disarm before entering one of those target rich enviroments.:stomp:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wouldn't this fall under the rules of the property owner as opposed to a MGL?
How is it enforceable other than them asking you to leave the property?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Guess what? IM still gonna violate their fucking policy...Im not in a mall of any kind more then a half dozen times a year and I'll be goddamned if Im going to disarm before entering one of those target rich enviroments.:stomp:


Haha! Target rich environments...

Fella's I'm all for CC, but still don't because of my restrictions. I don't have a golden ticket either... I don't even have a silver ticket...


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Wouldn't this fall under the rules of the property owner as opposed to a MGL?
> How is it enforceable other than them asking you to leave the property?


Your correct Kozmo. The most they could do is to ask you to leave their property, and possibly give you a trespass notice.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MetrowestPD said:


> Your correct Kozmo. The most they could do is to ask you to leave their property, and possibly give you a trespass notice.


+1


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MetrowestPD said:


> Your correct Kozmo. The most they could do is to ask you to leave their property, and possibly give you a trespass notice.


 Only if they *see* youre armed.......:smug:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm still going cc, I just like to know who's anti so I can pass the word and change that mindset.


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> [start rant]
> 
> Screw em, they'll never know if it's concealed. And what exactly is simon mall security going to do - shine a flashlight on you and ask you to stay still while they call the police, who will probably in turn tell mall security to F themselves?
> 
> [/end rant]


I was recently at a Simon mall and saw security guard with a pair of cuffs on a cuff strap. I've seen these guys with empty leather gear but he is the first one with cuffs. Slippery slope if you ask me. Funny, I hardly ever carry off duty but I did have a knife clipped on my pocket and he was really eyeballing me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2010)

I may not carry 100% the time, but I do carry 100% of the time in any mall that I go to. I was going to say the same thing as above, if it's just Mall Policy, and not MGL, they can have the uncomfortable feeling of having to come over and ask politely that an armed and trained person leave the area.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My feeling on this stuff is give em an inch ( not literally Simon put it away) and they will take a mile.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its called CONCEALED carry for a reason. If you have a valid reason to pull it, then the security guards won't be in a position to question you anyways. 

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

CC why everybody dissin' you bro? You seem like a nice enough fella..


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

MetrowestPD said:


> Your correct Kozmo. The most they could do is to ask you to leave their property, and possibly give you a trespass notice.


Wouldn't use that trespass notice for toilet paper. It's an insult to Charmin.



7costanza said:


> I'm still going cc, I just like to know who's anti so I can pass the word and change that mindset.


Hey 7, maybe intro them to Ken Hammond. I'm sure they've heard of him. No? They keep their heads in their 4th point of contact? Oh well, just happen to have a link for them.

Police: Off-Duty Cop Saved Lives In Mall - CBS News


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

RCS said:


> I was recently at a Simon mall and saw security guard with a pair of cuffs on a cuff strap. I've seen these guys with empty leather gear but he is the first one with cuffs. Slippery slope if you ask me. Funny, I hardly ever carry off duty but I did have a knife clipped on my pocket and he was really eyeballing me.


 I thought the only thing they used those pouches for were carrying their extra snickers 
....good way to get your teeth kicked in too, trying to cuff someone when you havent been taught how IMHO.


----------



## MPOC9 (Jul 31, 2010)

Appearently Simon likes victims. Maybe someone should open a store selling bandages and first aid supplies!


----------



## MPOC9 (Jul 31, 2010)

Appearently Simon likes victims. They should open a medical supply store in their malls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Very easily could have been a citizen with a valid CCW permit;

Police: Off-Duty Cop Saved Lives In Mall - CBS News


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Simon Mall Motto;

"Our Security aren't allowed to carry, so you can't either."


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

It's only a matter of time before a couple of Salami Salamis ditty bop up to one of these malls with an AK and a back pack full of banana clips. You think Simon's rules will stop them ? Hopefully security will get a 911 call out before they get massacred.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I support the RKBA, I also support a property owner's right to make stupid policies as it relates to licensees who enter said property. 

My response to their stupid policies will be my refusal to patronize their businesses.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

RCS said:


> I was recently at a Simon mall and saw security guard with a pair of cuffs on a cuff strap. .


Maybe I am wrong but why would a security guard with no police power need cuffs, other than a citizen arrest he has no authority


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

firefighter39 said:


> Maybe I am wrong but why would a security guard with no police power need cuffs, other than a citizen arrest he has no authority


He was accessorizing


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

firefighter39 said:


> Maybe I am wrong but why would a security guard with no police power need cuffs, other than a citizen arrest he has no authority


 When I worked in retail LP, the company I worked for actually trained us AND encouraged us to use them. What the legal foundation was, to this day I still have no clue.

A property owner can use reasonable force to recover their property and remove trespassers, but not to keep potential grabs from running out the door. Take the recovery and add it to your stats.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The RKBA is just that a RIGHT, I'm sure if it was the 1st Amendment they were trampling all over people would be outraged, the ACLU would be all over it. I'm not done with this yet.


----------

